# Lahr, FRG, Home to RCAF and 4 CMBG from 1967 to 1992 (or LAHR REVISITED)



## George Wallace (1 Apr 2017)

This article from 2010 may bring back some memories:

http://a-schnitzel-and-a-glass-of-wine.blogspot.ca/2010/07/former-canadian-military-base-in-lahr.html?m=1



> A-Schnitzel-and-a-glass-of wine
> 
> I write about the local food specialties and wine, traditions and culture here in southwestern Germany, all from a personal point of view. I will also write occasionally about food, wine and experiences in other parts of Germany, Belgium and France. In late summer, I shall be writing about the food, events and landscape in Nova Scotia, Canada.
> 
> ...



For those interested, Janet MacDonald lives in southern Germany but spends part of every year in Nova Scotia, Canada, as well, flying across the Atlantic each year with two cats. She is a Canadian woman who came to Germany to work for the Canadian Forces Hospital and remained there when the Canadian military closed their base in Lahr. She wrote short travel articles for the base newspaper, Der Kanadier, for several years. She also had several short articles (Letter from...) published in The Globe and Mail.

Her Blog:  http://a-schnitzel-and-a-glass-of-wine.blogspot.ca/


----------



## Blackadder1916 (2 Apr 2017)

Memories, memories . . .

I've visited Janet's blog occasionally over the past several years.  I originally found it after googling recipes for German style red cabbage.  What can I tell you, I get cravings for tastes from what was usually (for most of us) a calorie rich posting.

The photos of the (former) airfield do bring back memories . . . of particular note is seeing Hugelmann's now on the airfield.  I used to rent my place in Schuttern from Herr Hugelmann, it was actually the house (his own former residence?) located where his original (before he opened the large location on the outskirts of the village) furniture store and workshop was.  For someone who did a lot of business with Canadians, he made no effort to speak even a single word of English.  All dealings I had with him, even face to face, was through his secretary who rented the ground floor of the house (I had the second floor).  Most people, when they found out that I rented my place furnished, expected it to be well decorated in a modern style; alas, the best it could be described is as "early twenties boxhead".

The photos in the OP do bring back memories, but for those who served there (and even for those who didn't but who want some of the "flavour" of Lahr) I highly recommend looking at some of Janet's other blog threads.  Her descriptions and pictures of her and Hans' dining experiences will remind you of some of the places where you may have drunk and eaten.  I'm salivating just thinking about "Wallburg Chicken" (as we usually referred to it); I've now got an urge for a halb hähnchen.

I knew Janet and Hans slightly.  She was still the medical records librarian when I came back to Lahr for the final year to close the hospital;  Hans (her husband) is a retired PMed Tech.  He was the WO PMed in Ismailia when I went there (as a Cpl Med A) in 1979.


----------



## George Wallace (2 Apr 2017)

I have found Part II.

http://a-schnitzel-and-a-glass-of-wine.blogspot.ca/2010/07/former-canadian-military-base-in-lahr_23.html?m=1



> A-Schnitzel-and-a-glass-of wine
> 
> I write about the local food specialties and wine, traditions and culture here in southwestern Germany, all from a personal point of view. I will also write occasionally about food, wine and experiences in other parts of Germany, Belgium and France. In late summer, I shall be writing about the food, events and landscape in Nova Scotia, Canada.
> 
> ...



Janet MacDonald's Blog:  http://a-schnitzel-and-a-glass-of-wine.blogspot.ca/


----------



## George Wallace (2 Apr 2017)

The Lahr Kaserne around 1990 (Library and Archives Canada Photo, MIKAN No. 4221659):






  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Lahr Kaserne in 2016:


----------



## George Wallace (2 Apr 2017)

This is what the Center Marg looks like in 2016:


----------



## Blackadder1916 (31 Jul 2018)

Came across this site that had a few photos that may interest those with a fond recollection of Lahr.
https://www.mil-airfields.de/germany/lahr-airbase.html

A couple of examples

This one should be obvious . . . it pointed the way to my office.






And this one, while an interesting depiction of a boffin providing airfield defence, shows the church that was in the village where I lived.


----------

